# Winter jacket?



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have been thinking of getting Bailey a coat for when it gets really chilly in the next few months. I thought I would ask you guys what kind of coats/jackets you have for your fluffs. Here is what I am looking for: 

· It would need to be something he could wear in the snow as well
· Light and non-restricting (I’ve seen some that are so bulky!)
· Definitely needs to have a d-ring to hook his leash to, or at least a hole for the harness
· Not super expensive (under $50 is ideal) 

He has a lot of sweaters and a couple of light coats but nothing that even has a hole for the harness to go through…I find that so annoying! :smilie_tischkante: Do you usually just put the harness over the sweater?? 

Okay, so let me know what kind of coats/jackets your fluffs have! Thanks J


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

great post cause i also want a jacket/coat for dolce.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani has a green parka that Crystal is selling at her store for a great price these days. Teh link is below and it comes in black too:
Pocket Parka Green

This one is a little lighter and is $30:
FouFou Sweater Coat

And then there are these other lighter parkas too:
Fou-Ski Parka

Good luck!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

those r all great , n yesi agree prices r great .. crystal i will be making an order soon , i love the green !!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Johita said:


> Aolani has a green parka that Crystal is selling at her store for a great price these days. Teh link is below and it comes in black too:
> Pocket Parka Green
> 
> This one is a little lighter and is $30:
> ...


 
These are all so cute, thanks! I especially like the second one in blue  I didn't see a D-Ring or a hole for the harness in these though


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> These are all so cute, thanks! I especially like the second one in blue  I didn't see a D-Ring or a hole for the harness in these though


 
I know for sure the green parka come with a hole for the harness and I think the others do too. You may want to pm Crystal just to confirm.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The Pocket Parka by Dogo and the FouFou Sweater Coats and Ski Parkas are from last winter and I'm moving out on clearance. I only have very limited sizes available. I have new coats coming in from HipDoggie for this winter. They've been ordered for a couple of months but aren't available for shipping yet. Hopefully they will be here in a week or 2. The new parkas coming in have removable hoods and d-ring attachments. Also, one of the colors, orange and olive, have optional snow pants. I'm also getting in some super soft girlie coats that have d-rings on them as well.

If you find another coat you like that doesn't have a d-ring or d-ring opening, check out my step in harnesses I posted about in the Vendor Section. They are super adjustable so they can be fitted OVER a sweater or coat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you Crystal, that's very helpful! I have been checking out your site for a while now and putting together a list of things I want to order...I'll get in touch in another week or so when the new coats come in. And I did see your post on the new step in harnesses and thought of them for this exact purpose as well...Bailey has so many cute clothes that he can never wear out because they dont have D-rings/harness holes. Thanks!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I kind of like this one. It's a simple design (because mine don't really like the fou-fou ones too much). It's also waterproof, has a hood and a d-ring. Priced right too! See what you think.
Waterproof Dog Coat


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I almost always put the harness over the coat or shirt. I figure they stay warmer that way--nice and snug and there aren't any metal/cold bits from their harnesses touching them. Plus the harness hole doesn't seem to line up quite right for me in most cases anyway.

I have a bunch of winter coats for my girls. My favourite 4-legged snowsuit was by Poochtini in Toronto but now they seem to be out of business. If you're interested in a 4-legged snowsuit, it looks like you can still purchase them here at a great price (I paid twice that): Poochtini Winter Dog Snowsuit (I know nothing about that site though except that it's a US one.) 

The coat has a velcro strip down the chest/belly... imo, the snowsuit would have been perfect with the velcro strip running down the back instead (to make it easier to put on without catching hair in the velcro), slightly shorter legs and no hoodie. It's fairly lightweight for a snowsuit, which is great. The legs aren't as long as some 4-legged stuff I've tried on my girls, but I still tend to keep them rolled up once or twice on Zora so that she's less likely to get her foot caught in one of the legs of the suit. It has two holes sewn in--one for a harness and one for a collar.









Here's Zora in her Poochtini coat with the legs rolled up... and I should have put her booties on that day!









And for comparison, that's Tiffy and Zora in their RVRG reversible snowsuits (same as the Muttopia coats from Muttluks here: muttluks )
They're great on the extremely bitter, windy days but they're kind of bulky compared to the Poochtini snowsuit. My girls are outdoor trained so this suit facilitates that in the worst weather, but it's not something I'd typically put them in for long walks (I think they'd chafe their underarms). 

I do really like their RVRG/Muttopia fleece joggers for the warmer/non-windy days and walks, but the sleeves are super long. Tinkerbell's Closet has much cheaper and cuter fleece joggers btw. I haven't tried them, though I've shopped from her before: http://tinkerbellscloset.com/items/coats~sweaters/~tinkerbell~39-s-closet-hoodies~joggers/list.htm

And I haven't tried these yet, but they're on my shopping list: Chilly Dogs - Chilly Wear - All Breed - Great White North™ (Canadian site)
They're a little expensive, but they look like a practical design that would work great combined with booties with long sleeves (like Muttluks--my favourite boots). 

I have a bunch of other coats/jackets, but they're generally not so practical or are lighter weight. HTH!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Spam reported.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

*Olive Urban Ski Vest V2* Results for Coats/Jackets/Vests

and the pants....see my album for photos of Jodi wearing the outfit.

there is a D ring but I prefer to use a harness over the jacket since it closes with velcro and it makes cosier. the harness I have is a little large on it's own but perfect for over jackets like this one.


----------

